# white bumps under chin



## Georges fam (Aug 14, 2015)

Our sweet 4 yr old Sonoran desert tortoise, George, has developed these white bumps under his chin. We just noticed them today. He is still inside sleeping but goes outside daily. Any ideas what it could be? We really didn't like the last vet we took him to. They seemed clueless about tortoises. We are in CA, San Diego/Riverside area if you have any vet recommendations.Thanks for your help.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 14, 2015)

Those are glands. Most male desert tortoises develop them when they go through sexual maturity. If he's ever in contact with a female they secrete serum and sometimes even bleed.


----------



## Carol S (Aug 14, 2015)

Dr. Greek in Yorba Linda is a fantastic vet that specializes in reptiles. I highly recommend him. I do not mind the long drive from my house because I trust him completely in caring for my tortoises.


----------



## ascott (Aug 14, 2015)

Georges fam said:


> Our sweet 4 yr old Sonoran desert tortoise, George, has developed these white bumps under his chin. We just noticed them today. He is still inside sleeping but goes outside daily. Any ideas what it could be? We really didn't like the last vet we took him to. They seemed clueless about tortoises. We are in CA, San Diego/Riverside area if you have any vet recommendations.Thanks for your help.



The two you see on equal sides of his lower jaw are normal male glands...they will easily secrete clear to slightly unclear fluid..I am curious though..in the first picture on the tortoise left side there appears to be a swelling closer to the space between the bottom jaw leading back toward the spot near where the top and bottom of his jaw meet up? Would you mind taking another pic of him from his left side..more loke a profile pic and then one from directly over head looking down on his head?


----------



## smc (Aug 16, 2015)

So...I shouldn't let him rub his chin on my foot?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2015)

They use those glands to scent mark. So that's up to you.


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Those are glands. Most male desert tortoises develop them when they go through sexual maturity. If he's ever in contact with a female they secrete serum and sometimes even bleed.


Oye, that means my Shelley is a boy. I was checking her/him out and saw the same two glands as in the picture. Do females get those also or are we going to have to change her/his name.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2015)

Sometimes you may see smaller versions of them under a female's chin, but usually not.


----------



## Keith D. (Aug 16, 2015)

Yvonne G said:


> Sometimes you may see smaller versions of them under a female's chin, but usually not.


Here are a couple pics, let


me know what you think Yvonne.


----------



## Carol S (Aug 16, 2015)

At what age do they usually develop these glands?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2015)

Keith D. said:


> Here are a couple pics, let
> View attachment 144078
> View attachment 144079
> me know what you think Yvonne.



Tail looks female, however chin glands say different. I'd go with immature male.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 16, 2015)

Carol S said:


> At what age do they usually develop these glands?



It really depends, but usually when they reach sexual maturity.


----------



## William Lee Kohler (May 11, 2020)

Keith D. said:


> Oye, that means my Shelley is a boy. I was checking her/him out and saw the same two glands as in the picture. Do females get those also or are we going to have to change her/his name.



Shelley is a guys name too. Sheldon possibly others I can't think of.


----------

